# Deep Water Grouper!



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

If any one is wanting to book a deep water grouper trip on the "HOG WILD" nows the time they have been bitting great for more information please call 934-1743 don't miss a trip of a lifetime!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

that's a nice haul. good job! more fun than going to the gym and twice the workout!

fish on!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Straight up mashed 'em


----------



## Bagel (Nov 4, 2007)

How big was the largest grouper, if you ask me, id say it looked record worthy.:clap


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

It was a speckled hind and it was 38.2lbs


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

That is an excellent haul of Grouper. I so badly want to target some of the deep water Grouper but have yet to locate any structure to fish on. If I ever give up and decide to take a charter out after them then I will keep the Hog Wild in mind. They always seem to come back with a good catch of Grouper.:bowdown


----------



## fluff (Oct 4, 2007)

ronnies the man last years "truckload of fish"


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Fluff, 

I remember that trip. Aside from the grouper, there werea few stud snapper in that pile courtesy of Mr. Hogue!!


----------



## fluff (Oct 4, 2007)

You are right Rastaman good quality Snapper--They were "Houge's"


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Good pics all.


----------

